# Official gamethread...Uga @Auburn



## SpotandStalk (Nov 11, 2017)

Its finally Saturday boys.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2017)

Dawgs roll! Big 12 took a dirt nap last night and Elfiii shot a monster as well! Go Dawgs chopping wood!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 11, 2017)

Spotlights, cold b**rs, and deers. What better way to start a weekend.

I agree. Dawgs and Noles roll


----------



## nickel back (Nov 11, 2017)

GO!!!!!!!!!DAWGS!!!!!!!!!

Just win....ugly are pretty, by 1 point or 21 points


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 11, 2017)

Go Dawgs


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 11, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Dawgs roll! Big 12 took a dirt nap last night and Elfiii shot a monster as well! Go Dawgs chopping wood!



Elfiii shot ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 11, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> Elfiii shot ?



Yes. He was unloading on me, 6, Slayer as we ran away from Elfiiiii outfitters. Thank god his eyes ain't what they once were.


Go Dogs Go


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2017)

I would take a one point win right now and be happy. Just win.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2017)

Yall know me, I expect the worse, but will be sitting here screaming at the TV one way or the other.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2017)

I am an expert coach after the play is run. I say brilliant when something works and stupid when it doesn't. I can predict what they are going to do, but it is usually after the play is over.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 11, 2017)

Game day, bros!

GO DAWGS!
BEAT AUBURN!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> Elfiii shot ?



Yes sir.. We both laid the smack down yesterday!

Dawgs roll!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 11, 2017)

Come on Dawgs just win!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Go Dawgs! 

Got the pregame jitters today!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2017)

Okay Dawgs, lets play a good solid,  no stupid penalty, no turnover game and win this thing.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2017)

Tried to watch some of the Florida Carolina game. But I just cant stand that stupid rooster.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Alright Dawgs it's almost time!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2017)

Looks like I am gonna have to listen to it for a while longer. Gonna get into the UGA ko time.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2017)

Will they delay the start of the game?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2017)

This thing could go into OT.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

I wish the Fl, SC game would hurry up...... well this should be the end now.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 11, 2017)

Hunker down and let's...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 11, 2017)

Y'all keep me posted I'm in Nebraska trying to kill deer!!! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2017)

Finally we get to the real game.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Hunker down boys and keep chopping!!!!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 11, 2017)

Already tripping ourselves up...


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 11, 2017)

Listen to the crowd....they're definitely in it.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

First down


----------



## steve woodall (Nov 11, 2017)

There we go!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Godwin!!r


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 11, 2017)

That's it boys. Strike fast and hard..


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Sony!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Sony!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 11, 2017)

Are their cheerleaders playing defense???


----------



## steve woodall (Nov 11, 2017)

First blood


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Touchdown!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2017)

That did not take long.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 11, 2017)

That didn't take near as long as expected. BOOM!!!


----------



## K80 (Nov 11, 2017)

Great drive!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2017)

Now lets show them some D.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 11, 2017)

After an impressive opening drive, Dawgs score a TD! Yeah, Baby!

Dawgssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Chubb moved that boy hard!!!!

Now it's time to play some D!!!!!!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 11, 2017)

They HAVE to keep up this pace with as little penalties as possible.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2017)

We need to get to their QB a few times.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> We need to get to their QB a few times.



This we need to sack him and pressure him.


----------



## steve woodall (Nov 11, 2017)

Now our defense needs to keep this from turning into a shootout.


----------



## weagle (Nov 11, 2017)

Nice drive by the dogs.  We will have to get them them off the field when we get those 3rd down chances.  

Need to settle down.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Come on D 3 and out


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 11, 2017)

Where's our pass D?


----------



## weagle (Nov 11, 2017)

And please lord, someone take Gus's "trick play" book away from him and hide it.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 11, 2017)

Uh oh....key Auburn player limping


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Keep the pressure on the QB


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 11, 2017)

Pocket implode alert


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 11, 2017)

That boy got a leg...


----------



## steve woodall (Nov 11, 2017)

Getting pressure with just our front four, that's a good sign.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Alright now let's run the ball and score!!!!!


----------



## weagle (Nov 11, 2017)

Nice getting points, but we will need to get in the end zone.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 11, 2017)

Dawgs 7
Tigers 3
GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Chubb pounding the ball!!!


----------



## steve woodall (Nov 11, 2017)

Like the way we are moving the line of scrimmage.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Come on O


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Dang


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Alright defense shut them down this time!!


----------



## weagle (Nov 11, 2017)

More like it.  When we get UGA in 3rd and long we have to bring pressure.


----------



## steve woodall (Nov 11, 2017)

Gus can't help himself, can he?


----------



## weagle (Nov 11, 2017)

And there goes the stupid trick play.


----------



## deerbuster (Nov 11, 2017)

Stupid stupid trick plays


----------



## weagle (Nov 11, 2017)

UGA is clearly lined up off sides about every other play.  It's going to cost them.


----------



## deerbuster (Nov 11, 2017)

You are on it!


----------



## weagle (Nov 11, 2017)

Well at least the stupid trick plays haven't cost us so far.

Someone get the book and hide it,  NOW!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

weagle said:


> UGA is clearly lined up off sides about every other play.  It's going to cost them.



It's ok weagle Aburn is holding almost every play too


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Come on D


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Now we have to score!!!!!


----------



## deerbuster (Nov 11, 2017)

I dont Understand Gus’s thinking, the run is working so let’s throw the ball the next three plays


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 11, 2017)

Dawgs 7
Tigers 6

Let's...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## steve woodall (Nov 11, 2017)

Now we need to remind them who owns them.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 11, 2017)

Gus knows the run IS working right now and he also knows Johnson can’t keep it up all four quarters; he has to throw to be able to beat us.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Man that better fire the O up


----------



## weagle (Nov 11, 2017)

Watch the fake punt


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 11, 2017)

Come on Dawgs...y'all are better than you're showing.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Come on guys...... come on. GO DAWGS!


----------



## weagle (Nov 11, 2017)

Now we need a TD.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Come on D


----------



## weagle (Nov 11, 2017)

Has Chub passed Bo?


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Come on guy's cut out the penalties


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Let's go D


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 11, 2017)

Our O needs to get something going. Our D is getting burned. We cannot let them beat us with field goals.


----------



## steve woodall (Nov 11, 2017)

weagle said:


> Has Chub passed Bo?



yes


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 11, 2017)

Remember early in the thread about the penalties. It will be what hurts us most. Self discipline Dawgs...


----------



## steve woodall (Nov 11, 2017)

I would not want to be in that locker room at half time.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 11, 2017)

They just gonna field goal us to death...


----------



## steve woodall (Nov 11, 2017)

Defense is getting stops, it's just getting them on the wrong side of the field.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

We need to come out with some play action on first down....... need to make a few good passes to keep Auburn honest


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2017)

We went away from what was working on O.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 11, 2017)

First time we have trailed since the 4th Qtr at Notre Dame.

Dawgs 7
Tigers 9

We need to wake up here and get going and put some points on the board.

Let's...
GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2017)

Pounding the line time after time might help later in the game, but it may be too late though.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2017)

We got to get some first downs right now.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 11, 2017)

This is getting pathetic.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Dang we just don't look like we care.......


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2017)

We gonna get in a mess if we keep playing like this. We cant be in 3rd and nine situations. They D don't mind coming after the QB, unlike ours.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Now it's all on the D they are going to have to step up.....


----------



## steve woodall (Nov 11, 2017)

O is flat, D couldn't stop an old lady on a rascal scooter.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 11, 2017)

Good punt, Dawgs! Now let's play some defense!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2017)

Well we are punting good.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Yep Charlie we should be putting pressure on their QB all the time.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Come on D hunker down


----------



## steve woodall (Nov 11, 2017)

Auburns first punt


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Finally! !!!!!÷


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 11, 2017)

oh my


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2017)

That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 11, 2017)

Finally get a big sack! Way to go defense! Way to go!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 11, 2017)

Man I'd love for us to drive down there and get a TD!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Come on O put it on them!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Come on boys


----------



## steve woodall (Nov 11, 2017)

Another three and out


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Man they are all over Sony today.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2017)

We are way to predictable on offense.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Another stupid penalty


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 11, 2017)

Here we go again with the penalties


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Alright D


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Whew 3 and out!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2017)

Good D right there.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 11, 2017)

Really playing stupid


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2017)

I am so mad right now.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

What kind of crap call was that


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2017)

We better hope we get to the locker room within sight of them.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

It better be holding on Auburn


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Come on D


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

This is unreal....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 11, 2017)

O-M-G.


----------



## steve woodall (Nov 11, 2017)

Mark Richt flashbacks right now.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2017)

This aint no good.


----------



## mikesjk8 (Nov 11, 2017)

Where is the dad's pass rush?


----------



## mikesjk8 (Nov 11, 2017)

Dawgs I mean


----------



## deerbuster (Nov 11, 2017)

Man what a catch


----------



## GAGE (Nov 11, 2017)

These penalties are killing us


----------



## Dutch (Nov 11, 2017)

W-t-f?




I wasted a afternoon of deer hunting during the rut for this crap.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2017)

We choose not to use a pass rush. That way we can cover all their receivers.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 11, 2017)

Come on, Dawgs! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## duckyaker90 (Nov 11, 2017)

It take 20 holds for 1 to be called on Auburn. Lorenzo can’t move with a arm around his neck every play.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Kirby needs to start chewing some butt now before the half!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

duckyaker90 said:


> It take 20 holds for 1 to be called on Auburn. Lorenzo can’t move with a arm around his neck every play.



This


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Man what a catch


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

What did we do steal crazy man's play book


----------



## steve woodall (Nov 11, 2017)

In a lot of games that'd be pass interference


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2017)

That has to be interference.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Nov 11, 2017)

Gonna be hard to beat the team in blue and the team in black and white in the same game.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Come on D stop em


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 11, 2017)

No excuses, we’re beating ourselves but AU is getting away with everything.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2017)

Lets just start pushing their receivers out of bounds before the ball gets there, It must be legal.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## steve woodall (Nov 11, 2017)

Lets take advantage of this.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Alright O come on


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Why not take a shot?????? Good grief


----------



## K80 (Nov 11, 2017)

Kirby and chaney not earning his money so far in this game...


----------



## nickel back (Nov 11, 2017)

Lol......someone took a stupid pill today


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 11, 2017)

22 seconds left and you run the football? Chaney needs to be fired!!!!


----------



## steve woodall (Nov 11, 2017)

We had time to take a couple shots in the end zone but didn't.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 11, 2017)

Guess who it was


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Well at least it's half time........


----------



## steve woodall (Nov 11, 2017)

"We probably should have threw it right there"- Kirby Smart


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2017)

When it is not your day, it's not your day.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 11, 2017)

Where do we find the buck pics?


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 11, 2017)

How does it feel to be treated like Alabama. Never fails the head ref don’t like Alabama and now it’s Georgia’s turn. Georgia’s fans and the team are learning a hard truth. To win the game you got beat the other team and the Refs.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 11, 2017)

Dawgs will make the adjustments and get er done in the 2nd half


----------



## fullstrut (Nov 11, 2017)

Really! GA looks like a HS team. Refs are all for AU. Ugh


----------



## steve woodall (Nov 11, 2017)

Our second half adjustments have been pretty good so far this year, maybe today won't be any different.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 11, 2017)

1eyefishing said:


> Where do we find the buck pics?



I don’t get it.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Our opening drive looked good, we need to get back to it. Auburn looks to have Sony's number but Chubb was pushing them good. Get the TE involved and play ball.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 11, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> I don’t get it.



Thread said elfiii and Slayer scored....


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 11, 2017)

I haven't cried this hard since the ending of Old yeller. 

At the half

Dawgs 7
Tigers 16

Very surprised at how bad we've looked today. Hopefully Kirby gets in their faces and wakes these boys up before the second half. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Come on Dawgs!!!!!!! Get fired up and come out ready to play !!!!!! We can still win this game, hunker down boys hunker down!!!!!!!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 11, 2017)

toolmkr20 said:


> 22 seconds left and you run the football? Chaney needs to be fired!!!!



It's only the 2nd quarter.  It would be stupid to throw the ball, force a turnover and risk going down by more at the half. 


Just wanted to see the melt down going on in here..  Hopefully I didn't curse the Tigers,  Eagles,  or bears or whatever they are these days


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Lol I know brother I know.

Oldest Daughter calls, she is a Dawg fan,  I flat out tell her I am in no mood to talk and hang up on her...... didn't go over well with the wife....lol


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 11, 2017)

Time for a legendary Dawgs comeback and put the tigers away!

Let's...
GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Let's go D come on a play


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 11, 2017)

Nobody is sealing the edge. They've gained a bunch of yards running around the end


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Incomplete


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Come on Refs you can't be blind......


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Yes..... finally one our way!


----------



## K80 (Nov 11, 2017)

Great effort on 81 but and even better call by the officiating.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 11, 2017)

Wow


----------



## steve woodall (Nov 11, 2017)

The hits just keep coming


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

You have got to be kidding me


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2017)

I am done.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 11, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> You have got to be kidding me



Nope. And then 8 yards around the end


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 11, 2017)

Touch down Auburn


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

We can still come back and win this.......


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Come on boys you can do this......


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 11, 2017)

Turning it off. I'll catch the highlights later...


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 11, 2017)

Wow glad I can't watch it now


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2017)

This is a team that was not ready to play.


----------



## mikesjk8 (Nov 11, 2017)

Gonna watch 1 more drive. If we don't score I'm done


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Alright Jake take over and win this game boy.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 11, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> This is a team that was not ready to play.



Really.....I don't think so, allot of is seen this coming.

It's not gut check time for Fromm


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Yes


----------



## weagle (Nov 11, 2017)

Good game so far.  Hard hitting and clean.  No way UGA is out of this.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Implosion


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

No help


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 11, 2017)

Jake is not being protected


----------



## steve woodall (Nov 11, 2017)

How long before we see Eason?


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Alright D get the ball back!!!!!


----------



## weagle (Nov 11, 2017)

Uh-oh.  Michel though Richt was still coach and decided to thug it up.  

We'll take anything yall want to give us.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 11, 2017)

How about a block in the back refs or pass interference on the prior play. How much did AU pay these guys?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 11, 2017)

Maybe it's time to put in Eason.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## weagle (Nov 11, 2017)

toolmkr20 said:


> How about a block in the back refs or pass interference on the prior play. How much did AU pay these guys?



Deep pockets


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Come on D step it up


----------



## nickel back (Nov 11, 2017)

weagle said:


> Good game so far.  Hard hitting and clean.  No way UGA is out of this.



Glad you think so....worse game we have played all year and it comes against y'all...


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2017)

This looks a lot more like a Richt coached team, than I want to admit.


----------



## weagle (Nov 11, 2017)

Where has this been?  Playing a hot hand right now. 

Foot on the gas.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Several holds on that TD play but oh well..... just not our day


----------



## nickel back (Nov 11, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Maybe it's time to put in Eason.
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Lol.....
Not , this is all Fromm


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Alright get the offense back on the field and let's go Dawgs!


----------



## weagle (Nov 11, 2017)

I've seen the Tigers go cold so fast this year, I'm holding my breath.  Keep up the pressure and don't go conservative.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 11, 2017)

Gary Danielson Is loving this huh


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Come on Dawgs let's go!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 11, 2017)

nickel back said:


> Lol.....
> Not , this is all Fromm



I'd definitely put him in. I'd also put in Holyfield, Herien and anyone else that WANTS to play. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2017)

Our play bad play calling today was just to much to over come.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Good catch


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Another good catch


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

20 down come on D get the ball back for the O


----------



## Throwback (Nov 11, 2017)

Dawgs got auburn right where they want us


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 11, 2017)

Dawgs 10
Tigers 30

I believe we can still win this thing! I also believe I'll have another gulp of this moonshine! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Good stop


----------



## weagle (Nov 11, 2017)

Please lord, no trick plays now.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Come on D


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Yes!!!!!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 11, 2017)

Stop trying to run the ball....give some quick short throws....


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Alright offense come out and score


----------



## Throwback (Nov 11, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Dawgs 10
> Tigers 30
> 
> I believe we can still win this thing! I also believe I'll have another gulp of this moonshine!
> ...



Like I said....we right where y'all want us.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Come on Jake


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Alright D come on and stop then again


----------



## nickel back (Nov 11, 2017)

Why are we running the ball


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Good punt Dawgs


----------



## weagle (Nov 11, 2017)

Nice punt right there.  Were starting in a deep hole


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

We need to get a push on the D line


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 11, 2017)

Good lord. If it's not going the dawgs way y'all find some reason for it. How about poor offensive line play. Can't get any room to run and can't give Fromm enough time to throw it. THATS why GA is losing


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 11, 2017)

nickel back said:


> Why are we running the ball



Because the O line can't stop the pass rush


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 11, 2017)

Shazaam!
I just got in from the tree stand.
My TV must be on the blink.
It says Auburn is leading...


----------



## nickel back (Nov 11, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Because the O line can't stop the pass rush



Quick throws...will slow down a pass rush


----------



## Dutch (Nov 11, 2017)

Love the Dawgs, but its got to be said.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Good lord. If it's not going the dawgs way y'all find some reason for it. How about poor offensive line play. Can't get any room to run and can't give Fromm enough time to throw it. THATS why GA is losing



Lord have mercy a football guru just joined the forum......lol

Dude we know we are stinking it up. Don't need a 2 loss bucket fan to point out our faults.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Alright Dawgs let's just play some ball


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 11, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Good lord. If it's not going the dawgs way y'all find some reason for it. How about poor offensive line play. Can't get any room to run and can't give Fromm enough time to throw it. THATS why GA is losing



I certainly agree. We look pathetic!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 11, 2017)

Seriously. Around the end again.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Dang crazy Gus is calling a pretty good game......lol


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Seriously. Around the end again.



Seriously the buckeyes lost 2 games this year


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 11, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> I certainly agree. We look pathetic!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Great teams will have a game like this once in awhile. If you don't believe me just ask me


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 11, 2017)

Auburn is eating the clock


----------



## steve woodall (Nov 11, 2017)

They have already broken our defense's will.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Great teams will have a game like this once in awhile. If you don't believe me just ask me



Or maybe 2


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 11, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> Seriously the buckeyes lost 2 games this year



Did you see them today. Smoked mich. st. 48-3. Look on the bright side. The dawgs have won the sec east


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

That's so funny......


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 11, 2017)

3 more points for Auburn


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 11, 2017)

steve woodall said:


> They have already broken our defense's will.



Other than that long pass for a td the D has played well enough to win this game


----------



## steve woodall (Nov 11, 2017)

The way they are getting big chunks around the edge, the gnats might be a tougher game than I thought it would be.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 11, 2017)

That's how you seal the edge


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Did you see them today. Smoked mich. st. 48-3. Look on the bright side. The dawgs have won the sec east



Here is my whole outlook on this game and season. At the end of last year I wanted to see improvement over last year and I have seen it. I never bought into UGA being ranked number 1. I knew this would be a hard game to win because we have been on a roll and haven't really played anyone as tough at the Auburn Tigers yet. I am happy with this season. .... we have seen what we can do and where we really need improvement. Being in the SECCG  is just icing on the cake.


----------



## weagle (Nov 11, 2017)

Don't think I'm not watching that clock like a hawk.  Can't let up and pull a Falcons.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 11, 2017)

Time is running out


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 11, 2017)

Georgia can still win but something has got change quick


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

The D is really gassed ...... you can see it on their faces.


----------



## weagle (Nov 11, 2017)

Did Chubb get 15.  He really is one of my favorite players, even though hes a dog.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2017)

Right now we are a very average team against good teams. We have beat the teams we have supposed to beat, but we were never gonna beat this bunch. Gonna be 3 times harder against Alabama. 10 and 2 hopefully, but that could be 9 & 3. Need a couple more of good recruiting seasons.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 11, 2017)

Well it’s over


----------



## weagle (Nov 11, 2017)

Time to rest the starters.


----------



## tcward (Nov 11, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> Here is my whole outlook on this game and season. At the end of last year I wanted to see improvement over last year and I have seen it. I never bought into UGA being ranked number 1. I knew this would be a hard game to win because we have been on a roll and haven't really played anyone as tough at the Auburn Tigers yet. I am happy with this season. .... we have seen what we can do and where we really need improvement. Being in the SECCG  is just icing on the cake.



And Bama will hang 50 on us in that game. We are still pathetic on the O line...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 11, 2017)

How embarrassing. We got  our butts handed to us on a paper plate.


----------



## steve woodall (Nov 11, 2017)

I guess the good guys can't always win.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 11, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Right now we are a very average team against good teams. We have beat the teams we have supposed to beat, but we were never gonna beat this bunch. Gonna be 3 times harder against Alabama. 10 and 2 hopefully, but that could be 9 & 3. Need a couple more of good recruiting seasons.



I said that a while back. It ain’t over the Georgia


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2017)

We are probably 3 years away from competing for any kind of championship. I would say we need a new offensive coach, but we got manhandled on the line today don't know if anyone could have done any better.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 11, 2017)

Well, heck, very disappointed in how we played today. I thought we would have a hard fought game, but I also believed we would win. I know there's a lot around here very happy to see us go down hard like this, so y'all enjoy it. Maybe my Dawgs can win out and win the title. 

Congrats Auburn, bros. Y'all played one heck of a game and smacked us around like a rag doll. Hope y'all win out and we meet again for the SEC title and we get revenge. Y'all enjoy this one, boys. This was a great win for y'all!




GO DAWGS!


----------



## weagle (Nov 11, 2017)

tcward said:


> And Bama will hang 50 on us in that game. We are still pathetic on the O line...



I hope yall don't get to play Bama.  We'll give you a rematch in Atlanta.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2017)

weagle said:


> Don't think I'm not watching that clock like a hawk.  Can't let up and pull a Falcons.



That is plum silly weagle.


----------



## steve woodall (Nov 11, 2017)

I just hope we win the state championship in a couple weeks.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2017)

Why would we not put Eason in and let him mop up.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

tcward said:


> And Bama will hang 50 on us in that game. We are still pathetic on the O line...



More than likely but hey, wasn't the vowels supposed to be all that.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 11, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> We are probably 3 years away from competing for any kind of championship. I would say we need a new offensive coach, but we got manhandled on the line today don't know if anyone could have done any better.



Georgia will be just like bama it takes time


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2017)

We will most like be bringing it the best o-line recruits Ga has ever seen. They can not get there quick enough.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Gus is a jerk for challenging that play up by 30.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 11, 2017)

weagle said:


> Did Chubb get 15.  He really is one of my favorite players, even though hes a dog.



Me too.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 11, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> Gus is a jerk for challenging that play up by 30.



saban junior would have done the same thing


----------



## steve woodall (Nov 11, 2017)

Throwback said:


> saban junior would have done the same thing



So would I


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 11, 2017)

Touch down Dawgs


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 11, 2017)

Way to little way to late


----------



## tcward (Nov 11, 2017)

weagle said:


> I hope yall don't get to play Bama.  We'll give you a rematch in Atlanta.



No we will play Bama hands down. Neither of us have anything for them.


----------



## willie1971 (Nov 11, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Great teams will have a game like this once in awhile. If you don't believe me just ask me



Nahhh.  Great teams are those who win when they don't play their best.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Throwback said:


> saban junior would have done the same thing



I doubt it. He doesn't have anything to prove.


----------



## steve woodall (Nov 11, 2017)

We have come a long way from losing to Vandy on homecoming last year. I guess I was buying into our hype a little bit, but this just shows how much further we have to go. If we take the next step forward next year, this game will be remembered like the Vandy game last year.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 11, 2017)

Tried to tell you guys watch out for Auburn. Trick plays and they have done this to  Alabama in the past. Bama better tighten up.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 11, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> I doubt it. He doesn't have anything to prove.



Lol. Ok. Sure. Next year.


----------



## dixiecutter (Nov 11, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> Gus is a jerk for challenging that play up by 30.



referee missed it by 9 feet. he's the jerk


----------



## weagle (Nov 11, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> Tried to tell you guys watch out for Auburn. Trick plays and they have done this to  Alabama in the past. Bama better tighten up.



Our trick plays never work.  Gus got a couple of them out of his system early and they didn't backfire.  After that it was all business.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 11, 2017)

Congrats to Auburn.  That's was a great win for you guys.  Y'all were clearly the better team tonight.  Hope the Dawgs can eliminate some of those kind of mistakes by the SECCG.


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 11, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Dawgs roll! Big 12 took a dirt nap last night and Elfiii shot a monster as well! Go Dawgs chopping wood!



What happened to bandwagonslayer? Awfully quiet on here today...


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 11, 2017)

My greatest fear happened tonight. The Dawgs got exposed. But still believe the program is headed in the right direction. I said it the other day tge Kirby has overachieved this year. Now Auburn go beat the tide and give us a rematch.


----------



## steve woodall (Nov 11, 2017)

Georgia picked a bad night to try clemsoning.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 11, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> What happened to bandwagonslayer? Awfully quiet on here today...



Like you were when Syracuse beat Clemson...


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 11, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Like you were when Syracuse beat Clemson...



I posted about as frequently as I always do...  Browningslayer can't go to the bathroom without posting on here though, so I'm starting to get a little worried about him.


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 11, 2017)

steve woodall said:


> Georgia picked a bad night to try clemsoning.



UGA won a national championship tonight?


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

steve woodall said:


> Georgia picked a bad night to try clemsoning.



Yep they sure did!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> I posted about as frequently as I always do...  Browningslayer can't go to the bathroom without posting on here though, so I'm starting to get a little worried about him.



Nope you were MIA for a good while bud......


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 11, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> Nope you were MIA for a good while bud......



I'll try to post more often, didn't realize you guys enjoy my posts that much!


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 11, 2017)

Geez,

I didn't realize auburn had more the double the total yards as Georgia... talk about domination.

No reason for UGA to hang their heads over that one, they were just outclassed by a much better team.


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 11, 2017)

steve woodall said:


> Georgia picked a bad night to try clemsoning.



You guys only gave up 6 points to Auburn too???

Oh wait, you gave up 40. Hmm....


----------



## steve woodall (Nov 11, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> UGA won a national championship tonight?



Was a national championship available tonight?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 11, 2017)

#fairweathermantry


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 11, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> Geez,
> 
> I didn't realize auburn had more the double the total yards as Georgia... talk about domination.
> 
> No reason for UGA to hang their heads over that one, they were just outclassed by a much better team.



Well now. That makes it evident that there really are people that do not watch a great deal of football.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> Well now. That makes it evident that there really are people that do not watch a great deal of football.



Nah its just #fairweathermantrey. He be clemsoning like a thug.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2017)

I did not have much confidence in us winning this game. At least it will stop all that silly playoff talk.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 11, 2017)

Had a birthday party today for the kids, so I didn't get to watch much of the 2nd.  The first couple of drives Auburn just ran into down UGA's throat.  Chaney started the game great, but became predictable. The stupid penalties (both against UGA and the hold after hold by Auburn WR's not called), dropped passes, and just lackadaisical play doomed UGA early.   Couple this with Notre Dame getting hammered by Miami and UGA is probably looking at #6 and the only way they get in the playoff is if they win out, including the SECCG.  What really gets to me is the fact that Auburn has so many players from the state of Georgia.  Their defense had Lawson, Derrick Brown, Bryant,  Tray Matthews, Dontavious Russell.  Of those guys they were either commits, strong leans, or played at UGA for a year.  Richt  and put UGA
a in a hole with missing guys they needed at UGA.  Of course some of that was the pay for play.  I think this game highlighted some of the issues we were seeing, now I just want UGA to fix it.


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 11, 2017)

This game was pitiful. Bama didn't look great either except on the last drive. Our play calling got very stale again. I hope Kirby and company took some notes. Congrsts to Auburn on the win. If that same team shows up against Bama and the same Bama shiws upmthat played tonight,  we may just get the rematch. Richt may win a championship this year.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2017)

I truly wasn't surprised at all. Once I seen who started this thread, I knew we were doomed before the game even started! It's all his fault! I knew I should have stayed in the woods and hunted today! 

I'd like to dedicate the following song to the thread starter.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 12, 2017)

UGA is set to have a deep talented line offensive line next year.  UGA sat a 5 star mammoth tackle in Isiaih Wilson, who is 6'7
'' 350.  UGA needs those bigs guys because Auburn's big guys on the defensive line got pushed back every play today.  On defense, Trenton Thompson, Rochester, and Atkins got pushed round and UGA's 'wolfpack' of Carter, Bellamy, Walker, Roquan Smith, and Patrick were more like of pack of Chihuahua puppies.  UGA needs to get some big DL lineman, because they are very thin there.   after Atkins, Thompson, and Rochester, UGA has no big guys to stuff the middle, and even they did not do very well.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 12, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I did not have much confidence in us winning this game. At least it will stop all that silly playoff talk.



Well, I did.  I thought it would be slooberknocker that came down to a field goal.  We were whipped on both lines of scrimmage.  I worried about the offensive line, but surprised by the defense giving up so much.  Auburn pulled out their old go for it offense and it looked mighty good.  We shot ourselves in the foot and made it too easy.

Hats off to the Barn!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 12, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> I truly wasn't surprised at all. Once I seen who started this thread, I knew we were doomed before the game even started! It's all his fault! I knew I should have stayed in the woods and hunted today!
> 
> I'd like to dedicate the following song to the thread starter.



 
I was actually pulling for yall.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 12, 2017)

Dawgs got there butts whipped,hope this is a wakeup call for Kirby, Chaney and the guys


----------



## Water Swat (Nov 12, 2017)

Theres always next year.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 12, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> UGA is set to have a deep talented line offensive line next year.  UGA sat a 5 star mammoth tackle in Isiaih Wilson, who is 6'7
> '' 350.  UGA needs those bigs guys because Auburn's big guys on the defensive line got pushed back every play today.  On defense, Trenton Thompson, Rochester, and Atkins got pushed round and UGA's 'wolfpack' of Carter, Bellamy, Walker, Roquan Smith, and Patrick were more like of pack of Chihuahua puppies.  UGA needs to get some big DL lineman, because they are very thin there.   after Atkins, Thompson, and Rochester, UGA has no big guys to stuff the middle, and even they did not do very well.



Big alone will not do it.   Callahan tried that at Nebraska.  They need to be big and mobile too!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> I was actually pulling for yall.



I know you were, bro. I just have to blame someone, might as well be you.   

Man, I still can't believe we looked so bad yesterday. Surely all the praise of being #1, and us having already punched our ticket to the SEC title game, caused us to lose our focus somewhat. Auburn looked like a playoff contender yesterday, for sure. Gonna be an interesting Iron bowl coming up, and right now, I'd have to go with Auburn to knock Bama off, setting up a rematch with the Dawgs. Before the season started, some sports writer actually predicted that. 

Our goals are still very much attainable. We just have to pick ourselves up and fight on! And it starts Saturday against Kentucky.


GO DAWGS!


----------



## bullgator (Nov 12, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> I was actually pulling for yall.



I was too, and that's not often. 
I just really wanted to see Georgia finish out the season strong since my Gatas haven't given me anything to cheer about.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2017)

I though our only hope was to keep doing what we did in that first series. We had some guys running open, but we were bound and determined to show we could run. That kind of a hardhead, will get you beat.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2017)

Auburn look good, the Iron bowl will be a classic.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 12, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Big alone will not do it.   Callahan tried that at Nebraska.  They need to be big and mobile too!



Next year, the starters will most likely be Thomas at LT, Salyer at LG, Gaillard at C,  Kindley at RG, and Wilson at RT.   All of those guys are massive and can move very well.  Last night Auburns d-line just pushed UGA's line and stuffed every block.   Salyer is the best interior lineman prospect of the past 10-15 years.  Scouts say he could play right now in the NFL as a HS senior.  There is also a good possibility that UGA gets another 5 star OT in Cade Mays from Tennessee.   Guys aren't rated as 5 stars for just being big, they have to be mobile.   

None of this matters if Chaney doesn't improve and remember he has TE's.  I say Chaney, but last year Eason threw to the TE's, specifically Nauta, a lot so I'm wondering if FRomm just doesn't have the trust with them yet.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 12, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Auburn look good, the Iron bowl will be a classic.



There were several Bama fans here for the party and you could tell they were nervous about Auburn watching them play UGA.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2017)

the real number one is still undefeated. at least 2 more weeks anyway.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 12, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> I know you were, bro. I just have to blame someone, might as well be you.
> 
> Man, I still can't believe we looked so bad yesterday. Surely all the praise of being #1, and us having already punched our ticket to the SEC title game, caused us to lose our focus somewhat. Auburn looked like a playoff contender yesterday, for sure. Gonna be an interesting Iron bowl coming up, and right now, I'd have to go with Auburn to knock Bama off, setting up a rematch with the Dawgs. Before the season started, some sports writer actually predicted that.
> 
> ...



Yep. They got punched in the mouth and didn't take it well. It's gonna be interesting to see how they respond against Kentucky and Tech.

That loss may have been the best thing for them.


----------



## dixiecutter (Nov 12, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> the real number one is still undefeated. at least 2 more weeks anyway.



Saban hasn't beaten a 9 win Auburn team........since he was born. Slow down the Dodge neon, bud.


----------

